# REW 5.19 Beta4 - Remove all measurements issue ?



## arnaudf (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi,

After upgrading to REW 5.19 beta4 it appears that loading previous measurements, then trying to remove all of them does not work anymore.
After downgrading to REW 5.19 beta3 it works again.

Regards.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Works OK for me. Do you have an example mdat showing the problem? What OS?


----------



## arnaudf (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi John,

Please find attached one .mdat (the issue occurs on several one)
OS is Windows 10 64-bits 1607 (AU).

Regards.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

That file also works fine for me, whether I use remove all or individually remove the measurements. What happens when you try it? If you look at the REW log files afterwards (their location is shown in the Help -> About REW box) have any errors been logged?


----------



## arnaudf (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi,

When I try to remove all, I have the confirmation dialog (so I confirm) but all the measurements remain.
There is nothing in the log, except init info.

However removing individual measurement works.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Very strange. What happens if you select the other option in the confirm dialog, to not remove? Can you post a screenshot of the dialog?


----------



## arnaudf (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi John,

Just understood...
In fact, buttons have been swapped (see screenshot) and I click "No" without even realizing it.
Sorry for your time.


----------



## giordy60 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi John.
I saw that on release 5.19 beta 4 is a feature called "clarity" as read?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks Arnaud, glad that's all it was - I noticed the button swap as well, it seems something has changed inside the JRE as I haven't made any change. *Edit:* _Actually on investigation turns out this was a side effect of something I did, I've fixed it for the next beta, sorry._

@giordy60: Clarity, Definition and Centre Time are ISO3382 acoustic parameters that have been added in beta 3 and beta 4.


----------



## giordy60 (Aug 5, 2013)

as should be read in the charts? which parameters must be set?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

There are no parameters to set. You can see the values on the Filtered IR graph or on the RT60 graph, if you select the option to 'show data panel'.


----------



## giordy60 (Aug 5, 2013)

here are the results


----------



## giordy60 (Aug 5, 2013)

how to read them?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Google clarity, definition, C80 and D50 to find information about interpreting the values, here is an example: http://www.zainea.com/clarity.htm 

They are mainly aimed at large spaces.


----------



## giordy60 (Aug 5, 2013)

thanks John :T


----------

